# Slingshots, Snares,& Hunt/Gather Skills.



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

I wanted to post a few pics of the Last weekend wilderness skills training I just finished. To set it up we started with one squirrel where we finished him with the collective help of all. Keep in mind that I am busy instructing my students and helping them learn how to shoot in a real time wilderness situation. The second squirrel we lost to a hole in this tree. I teach the class according to what is happening at the moment, in this case we smoked this squirrel out of a hole in this tree. We ended up having to cut the hole out in order to retrieve him. That is Nestbuster helping me smoke the squirrel.


















The third and fourth pics are a primitive snare set for rabbits, or squirrels. Great fun was enjoyed by all....Frogman






Dogs in the back working the hole he went into...


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Great post.. In the past we too have had to smoke squirrels and rabbits from stone fences in Mexico..

Usually the dog scared them into the barrier and then we smoked the squirrel or rabbit and finished it with the slingshot when its head popped out.

I killed my first rabbit that way when I was 8 years old..


----------



## Aeroflot (Oct 3, 2010)

Frogman, I really do enjoy reading your posts and viewing your pics. You are a fine ambassador to the slingshot world my friend


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Good going Frogman and I love that you are out there living the slingshot lifestyle every single day, day in and day out.

I am curious just how many people you have taught, converted over to, and just exposed to the slingshot over the course of your life if you've been hard at it since 1958.....by the way I love the fact you never gave it up in the past!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I can see your dogs winkey


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

I am not sure how many people I have exposed to the slingshot, but, I do know that everyone who has attended my training course has used the slingshot. Some take to it and remain, some just don't really care that much. I know I have trained more than 1000 SEALs since I first started my business, and that is not including all my customers from the private side. They are too many to remember. When I was a kid I kept rebuilding my slingshot when all of my friends had just lost interest in them. That started in 1958, and continued until 1970 when I finally became mature enough to figure out how to improve on the old design. I actually carried my slingshot with me when I was operating with my platoon in the SEAL Teams. Frogman


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Great pics and post. Love to have been there.


----------

